# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: گردهمایی در هفدهمین نمایشگاه الکامپ

## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوستان 
18 تا 21 آذر نمایشگاه الکامپ برگزار میشه . دوستان نظری در مورد گردهمایی ندارید؟

----------


## Felony

1 روز تمدید شده ؛ 18 تا 22 آذر هست .

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام 
دوستان من خیلی دوست دارم مدیران ارشد سایت برنامه نویس را در انجا ملاقات کنم ، الگه لطف کنند یه روز وقت بزارن بیاین خیلی عالی میشه !!!!!!!!!!

با تشکر

----------


## masoud 578

> دوستان نظری در مورد گردهمایی ندارید؟


چرا جاييه كه همه خوابن. تكنولوژي در احمقانه ترين سطح ممكن قرار داره و اينكه نهايت چند تا از شركت هايكي دو مورد جديد ارايه بدن يا....اما وجود نخبه ها تا حدودي باعث پيشرفت شخص من شد و درش دوباره شركت مي كنم. اين نظر مد بود در مورد اين گردهمايي.

----------


## Felony

۱۸ هم ( جمعه ) بهترین روز برای گردهمایی هست تا دوستان شهرستانی هم بتونن به موقع در تهران حاظر بشن و در گردهمایی شرکت کنن .

----------


## drstrike

> ۱۸ هم ( جمعه ) بهترین روز برای گردهمایی هست تا دوستان شهرستانی هم بتونن به موقع در تهران حاظر بشن و در گردهمایی شرکت کنن .


دقیقا! اتفاقا مام هماهنگ کردیم جمعه اونجا باشیم. فقط نزدیکای ساعت 12 باشه که سعادت حضور داشته باشیم  :لبخند:

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

> دقیقا! اتفاقا مام هماهنگ کردیم جمعه اونجا باشیم. فقط نزدیکای ساعت 12 باشه که سعادت حضور داشته باشیم


 البته بنده خودم نمیتونم بیام ولی زمان خوبیه.

----------


## hjran abdpor

دوستان کدوم تالار و غرفه ؟
به نظر من هم روز جمعه بهترین موقع است ، مدیران نظری ندارند ؟

----------


## Felony

> دوستان کدوم تالار و غرفه ؟
> به نظر من هم روز جمعه بهترین موقع است ، مدیران نظری ندارند ؟


تالار و غرفه ای در کار نیست ؛ گردهمایی هر سال کنار استخر نمایشگاه هست .

----------


## hjran abdpor

مرسی، مدیران سایت میاین ؟

----------


## Felony

> مرسی، مدیران سایت میاین ؟


بیشترشون میان ولی اصولا آقای کرامتی و موسوی نمیان .

----------


## Amir Oveisi

تلاش مي كنم بيام :)

بر اساس چيزي كه شواهد و قراعن نشون ميده فكر نكنم تعداد زيادي بيان

----------


## raziee

من هم مثل آقای اویسی تلاش میکنم که بیام. :چشمک:

----------


## mmd2009

من هم شخصا دانشجو هستم و اصلا مقدور نیست بیام ولی دوست داشتم بیام دوستان رو از نزدیک ببینم انشاالله نمایشگاه کتاب حتما بیام

----------


## atlantic_nights

من هستم 2 ترم دیگه درسم تمومه اشکال نداره همه باشن؟

----------


## SAASTN

محدوده زمانی مشخصی رو تعیین نمی کنید؟



> بر اساس چيزي كه شواهد و قراعن نشون ميده فكر نكنم تعداد زيادي بيان


یادمه قبلا یه تاپیک اعلان برای این موضوع ایجاد می کردن که تو همه بخشها نمایش پیدا کنه.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
احتمالا اونجام..سعی میکنم..

----------


## Felony

یک ساعتی رو مشخص کنید که دوستانی که میان سر یک ساعت خاص کنار استخر نمایشگاه باشن ، فکر کنم ساعت 12 خوب باشه .

----------


## ASP.NET2

> یک ساعتی رو مشخص کنید که دوستانی که میان سر یک ساعت خاص کنار استخر نمایشگاه باشن ، فکر کنم ساعت 12 خوب باشه .


 ok  ساعت 12 خوبه.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

من فردا ساعت 12 پیش جایگاه کنار استخر میام. خوشحال میشم دوستان رو ببینم :)

----------


## hjran abdpor

> من فردا ساعت 12 پیش جایگاه کنار استخر میام. خوشحال میشم دوستان رو ببینم :)


خوش به حال کسی که اقای مهندس راد را میبیند 3 سال است که میخام بیان این نمایشگاه ولی هر موقع یا درس یا امتحان داشتم (لعنت به ریاضی مهندسی که این سال هم نذاشت بیام) .
حتما دوستان عکس هاش را تهیه کنند تا کسانی که حضور نداشتن هم یه جوری های فیض ببرند!!!!!!!!

با تشکر

----------


## hakan648

سلام - بنده هم سعی میکنم حضور داشته باشم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

من اومدنم منتفی شد. خوش بگذره همگی

----------


## Felony

مثل اینکه اومدن همه منتفی شده بود ! فقط من و آقای راد و همسرشون بودیم تا ساعت 12:15 هم منتظر دوستان موندیم ولی کسی نیومد ...

----------


## SAASTN

منم اومدم، تا 12:30 هم وایسادم، مثل اینکه قسمت نبود.
اما بجاش حداکثر تا 8م دی ماه فرصت داریم!! :تشویق:

----------


## spinelruby

8 دی چه خبره؟

----------


## raziee

> مثل اینکه اومدن همه منتفی شده بود ! فقط من و آقای راد و همسرشون بودیم تا ساعت 12:15 هم منتظر دوستان موندیم ولی کسی نیومد ...


سلام.
من فکر میکنم 12:20 رسیدم.



> منم اومدم، تا 12:30 هم وایسادم، مثل اینکه قسمت نبود.


اتفاقا من هم تا 12:40 وایسادم. کسی رو ندیدم.

----------


## spinelruby

این چه طرز قرار گذاشتنه ؟
یه تایم درست رو میذاشتید . دو سه روز قبلش . 
بی برنامه ها!

----------


## SAASTN

> 8 دی چه خبره؟


صبح قبل از این که راه بیافتم یه سر اومدم ببینم برنامه تغییری نکرده باشه، دیدم یه چیز قرمز تق خورده اون بالا، یه لحظه گفتم بالاخره تاپیک اعلان برا همایش زدن، ولی گویا برا چیز دیگه ای زده بودن!
بله بله! باز فراموش کردم، سایت مالکیت شخصی داره! :چشمک:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> صبح قبل از این که راه بیافتم یه سر اومدم ببینم برنامه تغییری نکرده باشه، دیدم یه چیز قرمز تق خورده اون بالا، یه لحظه گفتم بالاخره تاپیک اعلان برا همایش زدن، ولی گویا برا چیز دیگه ای زده بودن!
> بله بله! باز فراموش کردم، سایت مالکیت شخصی داره!


خوب؟ بعدش؟

----------


## SAASTN

> خوب؟ بعدش؟


والا هیچی دیگه! وای میستیم ببینیم سال دیگه خدا همایش رو آزاد می کنه یا نه!
مسئله اینه که اینجا توقع یک طرفه است. موقعی که کسی پاشو کج بذاره زبون و تیغمون تیزه، ولی وقتی یکی میاد میگه فلان چیز چرا اینجوریه، بهتره اونجوری باشه، سریع گفته میشه که اینجا کسی پول نمی گیره، همینی که هست و بسم ا... و ... . جایی هم که انجام اون فلان چیز هزینه ای نداره (حداقل در ظاهر) بحث مالکیت خصوصی مطرح میشه، یعنی خیلی شیک: نظر ما بر این است و کسی هم حق اعتراض نداره. جواب هر اعتراضی هم دعوت به عدم فعالیته! آقا دوست نداری؟ خیر پیش!
این سایت پتانسیل حل مشکلات مهمتر برنامه نویسای این کشور رو هم داره، اما از اونجایی که حل این مشکلات تاثیری در زردتر شدن سایت نداره اون پتانسیل هم هیچ وقت بالفعل نمیشه.
جان من نیای دوباره بگی: خوب؟ بعدش؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

اون خوب؟ بعدش؟ يك جمله انتقادي بود!
الانم اين مطالبي كه نوشتيد من ربطشو به دور هم جمع شدن بچه ها نتونستم متوجه بشم. 
كلا از اول مگه سايت يا مسئولانش مسئوليتي در اين مورد قبول كردن كه الانم چون فراخوان ندادن ما بخوايم نقدي بهشون وارد كنيم؟
در اين مسئله سايت صرفا به عنوان يك interface عمل مي كنه و كساني كه ميخوان دور هم جمع بشن ميتونن به هر طريق ديگه اي با هم هماهنگ كنن. مهم دور هم جمع شدن و آشنا شدن و پيدا كردن دوستان جديده حالا اينكه اين كار چجوري هماهنگ بشه خوب راه هاي زيادي هست :)

----------


## Amir Oveisi

راستي يادم رفت بگم، در طي يك حركت انقلابي ميخوام وسط هفته كار رو بزنم زمين و برم نمايشگاه. البته خوب نمايشگاه بهانه اي بيش نيست و هدف ديدار تازه كردن با دوستانه. دوشنبه تو نمايشگاه هر كي كه پايه بود رو خوشحال ميشم ببينم.

----------


## Felony

در یک کلام بگم نمایشگاهش مفت نمیارزه !
بعدش هم با اون زمان بندی نمایشگاه بهتر از اون نمیشد برنامه ریزی کرد ؛ هر سال 2 هفته قبل از نمایشگاه تاریخ و نقشه نمایشگاه رو در دسترس عموم قرار میدادن ولی امسال با یک نماشگاه دیگه هم متقارن شده بود و کلا افتضاح بود ...

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
ساعت 12 اونجا بودم پیش استخر و تا 12:20 هم منتظر بودم ..کسی نبود .. کسی که این ساعت رو اعلام می کنه خودش باید سر ساعت اونجا باشه..
خلاصه سر کار گذاشتین.. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SAASTN

> اون خوب؟ بعدش؟ يك جمله انتقادي بود!


جدا؟! :لبخند گشاده!: 



> الانم اين مطالبي كه نوشتيد من ربطشو به دور هم جمع شدن بچه ها نتونستم متوجه بشم. 
> كلا از اول مگه سايت يا مسئولانش مسئوليتي در اين مورد قبول كردن كه الانم چون فراخوان ندادن ما بخوايم نقدي بهشون وارد كنيم؟


ربطش دقیقا به همین مسئله بر می گرده که سایت حاضر نیست کوچکترین مسئولیتی در مورد کاربراش قبول کنه. آخه دیگه ایجاد یه تاپیک اعلان حداقل کاریه که میشه کرد، خرجش چهارتا کلیک بیشتره؟؟ بگذریم که اگه همتی بود هزار جور کار دیگه هم می شد انجام داد. اولیش اینکه تو همون تاپیک در خواست بشه یه نفر بیاد هماهنگی رو دست بگیره، چاپ یه بنر دو ساعت کار داره 5 تومنم خرجشه، که همون پنج نفری هم که اومدن همدیگه رو گم نکنن! کلا بیخیال، ارزش کش دادن نداره.



> در یک کلام بگم نمایشگاهش مفت نمیارزه !


دقیقا، امسال که دیگه افتضاح بود، من که فقط برا دیدن بچه ها رفتم، بعد گفتم حالا که کسی و ندیدیم، بریم یه گشتی بزنیم، که بعدش برا همونم خودمو فحش دادم که چرا 2ساعت بیشتر وقت تلف کردم. با یکی از بچه ها که هر سال شرکت می کردن صحبت کردم، می گفت شرکتشون با چند شرکت دیگه بخاطر اعتراض به زمان نمایشگاه شرکت نکردن.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> ربطش دقیقا به همین مسئله بر می گرده که سایت حاضر نیست کوچکترین مسئولیتی  در مورد کاربراش قبول کنه. آخه دیگه ایجاد یه تاپیک اعلان حداقل کاریه که  میشه کرد، خرجش چهارتا کلیک بیشتره؟؟ بگذریم که اگه همتی بود هزار جور کار  دیگه هم می شد انجام داد. اولیش اینکه تو همون تاپیک در خواست بشه یه نفر  بیاد هماهنگی رو دست بگیره، چاپ یه بنر دو ساعت کار داره 5 تومنم خرجشه، که  همون پنج نفری هم که اومدن همدیگه رو گم نکنن! کلا بیخیال، ارزش کش دادن  نداره.


خوب گفتی..

----------


## منصور گشسبي

دوستان اگه ميخواين يكاري بكنيد درس حسابي باشه
اگه واقا ميخواين با هم باشيد و يه روز رو با بچه هاي برنامه نويس رو خوش بگذرونيد يه كار درست درمون كنيد خب
اينطوري كه نميشه
همه ميگن ساعت 12 اونجا بوديم اما هيچ كس نبود!!
حالا ما از تهرانيم .شايد يكي از شهرستان بياد شما بايد اينطوري اطلاع رساني كنيد؟
(دوستان بنده بيشتر در تالار شبكه هستم)

----------


## hakan648

سلام
 ما هم اومدیم ولی دیر D:

----------

